# Powder Post Beetles in Freshly Cut Timbers



## Pittsville (Jan 8, 2011)

I've attached pics of the frass and the holes. I also found a couple of dead/dying beetles near the timbers. I took the best closeup shot that I could with my phone. Could these be ppb?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

We have several bug men and bug ladies here---

However--check in to the woodworking site at the bottom of the page--go to 'forestry and milling'

There you will meet the cutters that deal with powder post beetles on a regular basis---Mike---


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Woodworking Talk - Woodworkers Forum


----------



## Pittsville (Jan 8, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> Woodworking Talk - Woodworkers Forum


Excellent! Thank ya kindly!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

PA Bugman---and others---this has become a competition --

No one next door has come up with an answer---someone here needs to beat the gang at Woodworking talk---


----------



## gobug (Jul 13, 2012)

Powder post beetles are difficult to eradicate. Since they will attack just about any wood, your furniture could be attacked.

I treated for them in my pest control business a few times in 25 years. Once was oak flooring in a mountain home. Another was in a family heirloom dining room table. I also did a few solid core doors.

I used BoraCare by Nisus. I drilled 1/8" holes halfway through the wood spaced about 2 inches apart. Each hole was then injected with a needle tip on my sprayer. If the hole penetrated a larval cavity, it filled the cavity. Because the product is boric acid in a glycol base, it is absorbed through capillary action into the wood. It lasts decades if done well.

You have possibly exposed a lot more than your timbers. The timbers should still exit the premises. Nissus does make other products which may assist you. Call their technical support line. BoraCare is not cheap.

There is a water soluable product, I don't recall the name (IIRC the AI was also boric acid), but I used it on wooden floors for mites that got into the cracks between.

Good luck
Gary


----------

